# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Drudge - Shock Poll: Obama 42%, Ron Paul 41%

## Epic

SHOCK POLL: 2012 Presidential Election Match-Up

Barack Obama 42%
Ron Paul 41%

Developing....

http://drudgereport.com/

Left hand side...

CONFIRMED
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...42_ron_paul_41

----------


## Thrashertm

WOWEE! I saw the same thing and came in here to crow about it. Awesome!

He's catchin on - I'm telling ya!

----------


## Bruno

Wow!!!  On Drudge?  

Is the ship turning?

----------


## Thrashertm

Just in time for tea party day tomorrow.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I wouldn't get too excited just yet, until we know where the poll came from.

if its a genuine, authentic poll, then it's a very exciting result.

----------


## Agorism

You beat me too it.

This is all the more reason to try to win the Voters Values Summit.

SRLC is giving us positive press. Even if people think it's B.S. and doesn't matter (which it is), it still turns into awesome press.

----------


## Brad Zink

This is why the Establishment media has attacked Ron Paul for three years.  They know that he would shatter the political paradigm in this country and defeat the Chosen One head-to-head.

----------


## Bruno

> I wouldn't get too excited just yet, until we know where the poll came from.
> 
> if its a genuine, authentic poll, then it's a very exciting result.


True, but unless Drudge later posts that it was a bogus poll, it will be seen by millions that Ron Paul has legitimacy to run against Barack Obama.

----------


## AuH20

Numbers aren't that far fetched. Paul could pull 1 out of every 5 democratic voters.  Factor in another 1/3 (paleo/libertarian segment) of our every republican voter. And we're not even starting about independents.

----------


## Epic

Is this gonna be a reputable poll (like Gallup, Rasmussen, PPP, CBS, FoxNews, ABC... or something nobody has heard of... that is the question)

CNN just had a poll come out yesterday saying that Obama is up 8-13 points vs. all the main candidates.
(http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2010/im...4/13/rel7d.pdf)

----------


## radiofriendly

someone make a screenshot now (prntscrn)
http://www.drudgereport.com/

----------


## Bruno

> Is this gonna be a reputable poll (like Gallup, Rasmussen, PPP, CBS, FoxNews, ABC... or something nobody has heard of... that is the question)
> 
> CNN just had a poll come out yesterday saying that Obama is up at least 10 points vs. all the _main_ candidates.


Maybe that is the difference.  Was Ron Paul in that poll?

----------


## easycougar

I just about passed out when I saw this

----------


## Lafayette

Careful, the poll may be worded something like " who is  weaker on foreign policy?" 

or

" If you were a terrorist, who would you pick as US president?"

Some bull$#@! like that.

----------


## Thrashertm

It doesn't matter if the poll is reputable or not - all that matters is that millions of conservatives are seeing the headline.

Remember - the news media often puts some BS on the front page, then issues a retraction weeks later on page 15. All that matters is the headline.

----------


## specsaregood

> Is this gonna be a reputable poll (like Gallup, Rasmussen, PPP, CBS, FoxNews, ABC... or something nobody has heard of... that is the question)
> 
> CNN just had a poll come out yesterday saying that Obama is up at least 10 points vs. all the main candidates.


Sounds like it is the results of the poll referenced here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=240022

In which case it would be Rasmussen.

----------


## Bruno



----------


## teacherone

jesus...talk about placement!

get ready josh-- up the bandwith!

the storming torchbearers are coming!

----------


## teacherone

Bruno--do that again at http://www.rasmussenreports.com/

you'll see it front and center!! 

WOOOOOOTTTTT

----------


## Epic

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...42_ron_paul_41

CONFIRMED


While 58% of Mainstream voters favor Paul, *95% of the Political Class vote for Obama.*

Obama earns 79% support from Democrats, but Paul gets just 66% of GOP votes. *Voters not affiliated with either major party give Paul a 47% to 28% edge over the president.*

*Thirty-nine percent (39%) of all voters have a favorable opinion of Paul, while 30% view him unfavorably*. This includes 10% with a very favorable opinion and 12% with a very unfavorable one. But nearly one-out-of-three voters (32%) are not sure what they think of Paul.

*Just 42% of Republican voters have a favorable view of him*, including eight percent (8%) with a very favorable opinion. *By comparison, 42% of unaffiliated voters regard him favorably, with 15% very favorable toward him.*

Similarly, 27% of Republicans see Paul as a divisive force in the party, while 30% view him as a new direction for the GOP. Forty-two percent (42%) aren’t sure.

Twenty-one percent (21%) of voters nationwide regard Paul as a divisive force in the GOP. Thirty-four percent (34%) say he is representative of a new direction for the party. Forty-five percent (45%) are not sure.

----------


## teacherone

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN SHOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

For the tech illiterate!!

----------


## Spider-Man

Oh my god, this has to be April Fool's Day, right?

----------


## Mortikhi

> WOWEE! I saw the same thing and came in here to crow about it. Awesome!
> 
> He's catchin on - I'm telling ya!


*points to avatar*

*YOU KNOW IT!*

----------


## teacherone

real deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

** 




** 
** 




*BREAKING POLL*


** 

*Election 2012: Barack Obama 42%, Ron Paul 41%* 
*Pennsylvania Senate: Toomey 50%, Specter 40%*

----------


## TheState

Wow 




> Perhaps tellingly, just 42% of Republican voters have a favorable view of him, including eight percent (8%) with a very favorable opinion. By comparison, 42% of unaffiliated voters regard him favorably, with 15% very favorable toward him.


.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Now, if Dr. Paul could phrase what he is talking about in terms that the everyday American could understand, he would RUNAWAY with the election.

----------


## Epic

For reference, CNN found that Obama leads all other Republican contenders by at least 8 points (and Palin by 13): http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2010/im...4/13/rel7d.pdf

----------


## Agorism

SRLC and CPAC results clearly matter.

Fox News would be celebrating Sarah Palin Mania right now if she had won SRLC, and we'd have to look at more Rasmussen polling Palin again instead of Ron Paul.

----------


## specsaregood

> Now, if Dr. Paul could phrase what he is talking about in terms that the everyday American could understand, he would RUNAWAY with the election.



Actually, it appears he is doing just that, from the article:



> Ask the Political Class, though, and its a blowout. *While 58% of  Mainstream voters favor Paul*, 95% of the Political Class vote for Obama.

----------


## Cowlesy

6% of Republicans have strong unfavorables of him.

So that means those loudmouths who hate and hate on the internet about him are those 6%, and the other 94% we can reach.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Hi! I'm the forum moron.  What is this "political class" of republicans?  Are they supposed to be our elected republican leaders?


Its not the political class of republicans, its just the political class.

Its defined on how they answered the last 3 questions I believe.

----------


## freshjiva

> considering the fact that in the 2008 election cycle many of his supporters were college students... these same students will have graduated by 2012 and will be making more money than any other time in their life.  And guess what!  They will all still support paul and will donate their asses off especially since he is more viable this go round.  I for one will have graduated law school and will donate the maximum.. whereas last time 2008 i was still in law school and was only able to do 300.  
> 
> It will be a huge deal... 20 million donated in 1 day!  etc etc...


Yup! I'm one of them! Graduated in 2007, but have put together a decent savings since then.

I only have a modest savings, but I'm willing to donate some substantial amounts to RON PAUL 2012! I have three friends who would also do the same.

LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!

The Good Doctor 2012

----------


## TC95

> I answered that on page 24:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...57#post2645257


Thanks.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

+1

----------


## anaconda

> SHOCK POLL: 2012 Presidential Election Match-Up
> 
> Barack Obama 42%
> Ron Paul 41%
> 
> Developing....
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/
> 
> ...


Yes but wouldn't many other GOP candidates poll similarly? Plus I think this result was polled about a year ago somewhere. It may be a story about that old poll. I'll bet it is. Exact same numbers if I recall.

----------


## DamianTV

> SHOCK POLL: 2012 Presidential Election Match-Up
> 
> Barack Obama 42%
> Ron Paul 41%
> 
> Developing....
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/
> 
> ...


Whilst paroozing thru the Bestest Picture Thread EVARRR, I found this...



here...

----------


## ForLibertyFight

This should be a HUGE selling point to the Republican party. Ron Paul has the best chance out of any candidates to dethrone Obama in 2012.

----------


## Kregisen

You last 3 posters do realize this thread is exactly 365 days old right?

----------


## devil21

^^^^^
What a buzzkill.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Yeah I realize that but that's what makes it even better. 
Obama is becoming more unpopular by the days. The left is disappointed, the independents are looking for other solutions and the right never liked him in the first place. 

Ron Paul should be polling even better now that a year has passed by and things are becoming worse which makes Paul's message more appealing.

----------


## low preference guy

I can't wait to see Obama try to debate Dr. Paul.

Dr. Paul is going to suck all his support from the right (tax policy), left (drug policy), and center (TSA, Federal Reserve, foreign policy, etc.).

----------


## Zatch

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu I thought this was new for a second. A pox upon whoever bumped this.

----------


## anaconda

> This should be a HUGE selling point to the Republican party. Ron Paul has the best chance out of any candidates to dethrone Obama in 2012.


I wish this were true but I think the GOP sheep will be coxed into voting for an establishment candidate. Ron will be painted as fringe. I think Rand might have a better chance of rallying the troops. This is an ancient poll. Not sure why it's suddenly being treated like something new.

----------


## TER

Blimp!

----------

